# AHG and burtons food



## CrazyNut (Oct 5, 2015)

Hi,
is anyone aware of the rules regarding keeping, breeding and feeding AHG's in the state of Victoria? I understand they are pest but I wanted to know about keeping them to use a s feeders for a burtons legless lizard. I'm not necessarily going to buy one but its something I have always been curious about. Also in regards to burtons food, I had heard about an artificial mixture which allowed people in vic to keep them, anyone know about that? For those who are unaware, in Victoria we can keep burtons legless lizards but can't feed them native lizards which utterly ridiculous, makes it very difficult and frustrating.... But thats VIC dse for ya :?:evil::shock::|

Regards
CN


----------



## 5hane (Oct 5, 2015)

not sure about vic sorry but up here in qld they're a feral species but not a declared pest. therefore you can do what ever you please with them. my house has an abundance of them and i've used them to feed burtons, fussy juvinile spotted pythons and green tree frogs. I freeze them first in case they harbour parasites.

- - - Updated - - -

my understanding is you cannot keep,breed a declared pest without permission but can do what ever you please with a feral species that isn't a declared pest.

Legislative restrictions for H. frenatus

In New South Wales, H. frenatus is listed as a Category 2 Non-Indigenous Animal under the 
Non-Indigenous Animals Regulation 1997. A Category 2 animal is a ‘species of high pest 
potential or of significant conservation value’ (New South Wales State Government, 2006).

In Victoria, H. frenatus is listed as a Category 3a species of Regulated Pest Animals under the 
Catchment and Land Protection Act 1994. H. frenatuscan be kept for certain reasons with a 
permit (State of Victoria Department of Primary Industries, 2007). 

H. frenatus is a Class 2 declared pest in South Australia under the Natural Resources 
Management Act 2004(South Australian Government Gazette, 2005).

In Western Australia, H. frenatus is a Declared Animal under the Agriculture and Related 
Resources Protection Act 1976(Department of Agriculture and Food WA, 2008).

In the Northern Territory, H. frenatus is not listed as a declared feral species under the 
Territory Parks and Conservation Act 2001, nor is it considered a pest (Northern Territory 
Government, 2007).

In the ACT, H. frenatus is a protected species under the Nature Conservation Act 1980, as it 
is not listed as an exempt animal nor is it listed as a Pest Animal under the Pest Plants and 
Animals Act 2005(Department of Territory and Municipal Services, 2006).

In Tasmania, H. frenatus cannot be imported as there is no authority for it under the Animal 
Health Act 1995(Department of Primary Industries and Water, 2008).

In Queensland, H. frenatus is not a declared pest under the Land Protection (Pest and Stock 
Route Management) Act2002.


----------



## CrazyNut (Oct 7, 2015)

Thank you!!!! Exactly what I was looking for!


----------

